

RPGFS: Crossing an RPG with a Unix Filesystem - mtimjones
https://code.google.com/p/rpgfs/
As my January personal code project, I created an experimental game that considered what would happen if you crossed an RPG with a UNIX filesystem.  The result is RPGFS.<p>You have some simple commands available (ls, cd, pwd, rm) and you fight &quot;bugs&quot; in the filsystem using the rm command (everything is a file).  You also consume &quot;items&quot; with rm.  The goal is to descend the filesystem to find a special file to unlock another command to destroy the filesystem.<p>This was written as part of a monthly project I&#x27;m undertaking in 2014, and represented a small amount of work (hack).  It&#x27;s written in C for Linux, and you can grab it at the URL if interested.
======
mtimjones
As my January personal code project, I created an experimental game that
considered what would happen if you crossed an RPG with a UNIX filesystem. The
result is RPGFS.

You have some simple commands available (ls, cd, pwd, rm) and you fight "bugs"
in the filsystem using the rm command (everything is a file). You also consume
"items" with rm. The goal is to descend the filesystem to find a special file
to unlock another command to destroy the filesystem.

This was written as part of a monthly project I'm undertaking in 2014, and
represented a small amount of work (hack). It's written in C for Linux, and
you can grab it at the URL if interested.

------
moron4hire

        "A wild /dev/null appeared!"
        ATTACK
        "No effect"
        CAST FLAME
        "No effect"
        CURL UP IN BALL AND CURSE THE GODS

~~~
angersock
curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'up'

curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'in'

curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'a'

curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'ball'

curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'and'

curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'curse'

curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'the'

curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'gods'

~~~
notduncansmith
HA! Nice. Have my upvote, friend.

------
bch
See also: Doom as an Interface for Process Management[0]

[0]
[http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html](http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html)

~~~
DanBC
There were a bunch of 3D interfaces - file mangers and desktops. None of them
took off, which is a shame because the computing power to do them is trivial
now.

[http://nooface.net/3dui.shtml](http://nooface.net/3dui.shtml)

There are some obvious flaws to these - sometimes they're really inefficient.
But then a lot of the time I don't care about efficiency I just want a nice
interface. (See, for example, mobile platforms which have pretty interfaces
and restricted functionality).

~~~
angersock
"This is Unix. I know this!"

------
loudmax
I love this idea! But this seems to be more like crossing an RPG with a shell
than with the filesystem. There doesn't seem to be any mounted filesystem.
It's more like Zork with Unix commands.

Anyway, kudos, this is a really neat project.

~~~
mtimjones
Thanks -- and good point. From an RPG perspective, the (virtual) filesystem
was the environment to explore, with non-directory files being the objects and
enemies that you'll encounter. Shell commands are the actions over those
directories and objects. I had fun with it, but it may not be fun for
everyone...

------
simcop2387
What I think was wonderful about looking at the source was that it looked very
very similar to the old school MUD/MOO/MUSH engines out there. It'd probably
be doable to port this idea onto one of them pretty easily if you wanted to
have a multiplayer version where you have to go edit other users files.

------
bburky
It would be very interesting to implement something like this atop FUSE[0].

For free you get the ability for the player to use any existing command line
tool you want. You could easily make strange and artificial directory
structures. And you can dynamically change and detect changes in the
filesystem.

[0] [http://fuse.sourceforge.net/](http://fuse.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
gizmo686
As someone who has briefly worked with FUSE for my own toy projects, that
seems like it would run into a lot of unexpected difficulties. Programs seem
to behave very oddly if their assumptions about a file-system are incorrect.

~~~
bburky
But aren't the unexpected difficulties half the fun?

Yes. I expect many programs would have trouble, but you probably wouldn't have
too much trouble making it work for typical non-interactive command line
programs.

But the possibility game mechanics like making files appear after moving a
file (an item in the game) into the directory (room) are really interesting.

------
nightpool
I want to see the other way around. An RPG interface to my normal filesystem
;)

Seriously though, this is a really cool project! I'm looking forward to trying
it out when I get some time.

~~~
MereInterest
If you are using screen, use the command "nethack on".

\- Welcome to the hacker's treasure zoo. \- You drop a magic marker. \- You
destroy poor window 3.

~~~
nightpool
Indeed, .nethackrc is one of the first files I create on a new machine :)

------
pirateking
The Stripe (and other) CTFs should eventually converge with the future
developments of this concept. Along that possible future, all system
administration and network operations work will be like playing some sort of
MUD/RTS hybrid. Security as tower defense should be fun...

------
rgbrgb
Reminds me of Urbit[1], which is in many ways also a filesystem as an RPG or
RPG as a filesystem (though they call it an operating system).

[1]: [http://www.urbit.org/](http://www.urbit.org/)

~~~
aaronem
Having just built rpgfs and played around with it a bit, I have to say your
comment amounts to something of an insult against Urbit.

------
Daviey
This reminds me of a game from the early 90's, called "Virus!" iirc, where you
had to dig around your filesystem chasing the bad guy.

